# Anyone have a Image for a DT Tivo(80GB)?



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I did download instantcake-tcd649-1.1-std.iso and try to use the image with Winmfs but I keep getting "Not a valid backup file" 

Anyone have a working DT Tivo image?


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

Don't use Winmfs with instantcake. The file you downloaded is an iso file - an image of a CD that contains the Tivo disk image, and all the necessary programs to put it on the tivo hard drive.

Use whatever CD writer program is on your computer (Nero, Roxio EasyCd, etc) to record a CD from that file. Usually you can just click on the iso file and it will open the CD writer program. Just don't make the common mistake of copying the iso file to a CD.

Follow the instantcake instructions for hooking up the hard drive in your computer, and boot the computer from the CD you just created, and its a pretty automated process from there.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

David_NC said:


> Don't use Winmfs with instantcake. The file you downloaded is an iso file - an image of a CD that contains the Tivo disk image, and all the necessary programs to put it on the tivo hard drive.
> 
> Use whatever CD writer program is on your computer (Nero, Roxio EasyCd, etc) to record a CD from that file. Usually you can just click on the iso file and it will open the CD writer program. Just don't make the common mistake of copying the iso file to a CD.
> 
> Follow the instantcake instructions for hooking up the hard drive in your computer, and boot the computer from the CD you just created, and its a pretty automated process from there.


I don't have any blank cds so thats why i wanted a image(I thought that what IC was and I could use it with winmfs).

So... Anyone happen to have a DT image?

ETA: I was able to find a blank CD in my house!!


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Now I'm getting with instantcake is "first target drive to small" help? It's an 80GB HDD western digital.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need a blank CD.

You just need to open the file with Isobuster.

If you can boot linux, you can mount the ISO.


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

Enrique said:


> Now I'm getting with instantcake is "first target drive to small" help? It's an 80GB HDD western digital.


Unfortunately, all 80GB hard drives are not the same size. They vary by a small number of sectors/kilobytes of space. The Tivo image can only be restored to a drive that is at least as large as the original, so you will probably need to find another drive, since the DT unit didn't come with anything smaller than 80GB. I'm guessing the InstantCake software checks for correct drive size, to prevent people from going through the whole restore process only to have it fail in the Tivo.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Well I was able to get my hands on an image(Thanks rcobourn) and got everything up and running.:up:


----------



## suntrup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi,

I am also looking for an image to repair an directv RCA DVR-80. Can you pass it along?

Thanks, Paul


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

suntrup said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also looking for an image to repair an directv RCA DVR-80. Can you pass it along?
> 
> Thanks, Paul


The image I have won't work for your unit. Sorry.


----------



## BaLLZaCH (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, I am new to the forums and to Tivo, but I have done my research...
Thanks in advance if you care to read my rambling ... 

---
*In short,* I am also trying to restore my TiVo TCD649080 DT 80 Gig Series 2 with the factory Hard Disk/Drive image, or at least the system files..
---

[Rebooting error, boot screen 'powering up, one minute more', then reboot]

This is an unhacked unit and was never attempted to be modded. (It will no longer boot up, but you can hear the hard drive accessing data) [This unit is basically brand new and has not been used for more than a few days]... HD Diagnostics say 'pass' ...

-----------------------------
*The story:*
I am new to Tivo and to this forum so thank you in advance if anyone cares to point out a direction for me ...

I bought a Series 2 the other day from a display model, but it had never been used or set up, only sitting on the shelf unhooked... I took it home, did initial set up, hooked everything up with a data cable to a Moto cable box. Everything was great, worked fine. [Connected only with RCA cables in and out, no RF and no dual tuner connected]

This morning, I was testing the Tivo (recording) and un-tangling my coax, and the picture went out on the Tivo. Hrmm, Ok, I hooked the box directly to the TV and it was fine, hooked it back to tivo and nothing . Odd because the Tivo menus still work... Ok, I thought maybe the tuner(s) switched over to analog instead of RCA, so I put it on ch101 and went to Tivo setup and checked the setup for connection again, everything was correct but no picture. ODD, Sooo, I got this bright idea ....

*So I thought "OK, I'll reset the Tivo' so I carelessly unplugged the power cord, and plugged it right back in to reset.*

*Yeah, well now it will not boot back up. I get "Powering Up..." and then "One minute more please" then it reboots and boots all over again.*

So I did as much research as I could today, and have tried everything I know to do. First, I left tivo unplugged for 30 minutes and disconnected everything but RCA out, tried a dedicated power outlet, tried hitting pause durring bootup... Nothing.

I then cracked open the case, made sure all connections were tight, changed the drive cable, tried Cable-Select and/or Master/Single, I even used my PC power supply to power the drive and unplugged the fan to check for faulty tivo supply [also, there are no leaky or busted capacitors on the board or power suplpy]...

So, I then put the drive into my PC and ran Western Digital Diagnostics on it. PASSED. [It is a WD 79 gig, original factory drive].

_So now I just "assume" that since I was test-recording the tivo at time of power failure, it may have corrupted something .... So I went on the search for a fresh drive image..._

I then searched for hours for a and stumbled across 'the cake' program but dont really need to upgrade any drives or hack it or modify I just want my factory binaries back ... I also searched everywere I could think of for the above posted/listed ISO file with no luck.

--------

* I am asking please  *
stamasd, or Enrique, could you help point me in the right direction?...

Again, thank you in advance for any assistance...
Thanks,
Ballzach


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

If you want I can send you a winmfs image, it's easier to use the 'the cake' program.


----------



## BaLLZaCH (Dec 21, 2008)

Enrique said:


> If you want I can send you a winmfs image, it's easier to use the 'the cake' program.


You know I would 'like' that, to say the least ...haha .... I'll PM for info ...


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

BaLLZaCH said:


> I would love that  ... 'probobly take me hours to figure out, but yes please, haha ....


Theres a walk through:

http://www.mfslive.org/winmfs/index.html

http://www.mfslive.org/winmfs/quickstart.htm

And where you can download the program:

http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=15

And the links to the image:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/urbpvg

And
http://www.sendspace.com/file/6opja0

If you need any help please let me know.


----------



## BaLLZaCH (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you buddy,

I accidentally PM'd you before I read this reply, so disreguard the PM...

I will read it over and see where I can go with it.
Thank you for the quick reply, I really seriously do appriciate it, and I will get back with the forum with the outcome soon ....


I gotta shut down the PC to swap the HD so I'll be gone for a little while .... 'Ill be back .... Thanks ...


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

BaLLZaCH said:


> Thank you buddy,
> 
> I accidentally PM'd you before I read this reply, so disreguard the PM...
> 
> ...


Winmfs works within Windows FYI. So you have to be booted(With HDD you want to use) in windows to use winmfs.


----------



## BaLLZaCH (Dec 21, 2008)

//n/a//edit//disreguard//


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

BaLLZaCH said:


> //n/a//edit//disreguard//


Got the hang of it?


----------



## BaLLZaCH (Dec 21, 2008)

haha sorry about that last 'post' oops ...
-----------------

Enrique,
It installed perfectly! I re-installed in the Tivo, and (Drum roll please...)

WOW !!! Bingo ! Perfect ! Worked great ! I am so happy that my fellow internet 'brother'in helped me out, I thank you so much Enrique! Thank you bro, for your assistance and help.


It booted to the Tivo menu and that is good enough for now....


Enrique I will thank you again, and 'bed down' for the night, and I will update soon when I get everything 'else' up-and-going. Then maybe I can also contribute to the forum myself ...

Thanks again buddy!
Ballzach


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

BaLLZaCH said:


> haha sorry about that last 'post' oops ...
> -----------------
> 
> Enrique,
> ...


 Happy to help. :up:


----------



## BaLLZaCH (Dec 21, 2008)

haha wow it looks like I was a little excited last night haha ,


I had to run a 'reset and delete everything' but it worked out today.



Quick question also, if the serivce expires for the Tivo unit (I realize that you can not record any longer) but will the unit still update the tv guide information or will it say something like 'to be announced'?


----------



## SPA (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, Im new to TIVO and everything; I dont even live in the US. I got a Series 2 just for recording TV shows according to a schedule. Since I cant have (and I dont need) a TIVO subscription, how can I use it without subscription, just to record whenever I want. I followed the steps mentioned here, downloaded the SW, the image and installed it on the HD, but whenever I start the unit theres a message saying that there is a problem and that I need a subscription. What can I do? Did I use the wrong image? Thanks.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

SPA said:


> Hi, Im new to TIVO and everything; I dont even live in the US. I got a Series 2 just for recording TV shows according to a schedule. Since I cant have (and I dont need) a TIVO subscription, how can I use it without subscription.


You can't you Tivo without a subscription, that's call thief of service.


----------



## SPA (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Enrique. Very helpful. However, tivo doesn't work in my country. i'd glad to pay but it doesn't work. Please just enlighten me, when you talk about hacking and cracking a tivo box, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

SPA said:


> Thanks Enrique. Very helpful. However, tivo doesn't work in my country. i'd glad to pay but it doesn't work. Please just enlighten me, when you talk about hacking and cracking a tivo box, what exactly do you mean?


When we talk about hacking a Tivo it's about adding features to the Tivo that aren't there by default. In no way are we talking about using a Tivo without having a Tivo subscription. Now when you say "tivo doesn't work in my country" what country do you live in? Tivo works I believe in the USA,Canada,Japan,Australia,Taiwan and limited support in the UK.


----------



## SPA (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Enrique. I live in Costa Rica. I friend of mine gave me the box and i thought i could use it without subscription. Thanks


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

looking for a image for a TCD649 and a svr-2000 can anyone help thanks!!


----------



## almonaastesee (Jul 20, 2011)

Humor 

A teacher was reading the story of the Three Little Pigs to her class 

She came to the part of the story where first pig was trying to gather 
the building materials for his home 

She read 'And so the pig went up to the man with the wheelbarrow 
full of straw and said: 'Pardon me sir, but may I have some of that 
straw to build my house?' 

The teacher paused then asked the class: 'And what do you think 
the man said?' 

One little boy raised his hand and said very matter-of-factly 

'I think the man would have said - 'Well, I'll be ******!! A talking pig!' 

The teacher had to leave the room 

________________ 
libertyreserveinvestments biz]forex


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Admdata said:


> looking for a image for a TCD649 and a svr-2000 can anyone help thanks!!


I sent you a PM with a link to a factory 649 image (WinMFS format).

There's a link somewhere in the "Need an image?" thread to an SVR-2000 image. I think it's in MFS Tools format.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Admdata said:


> looking for a image for a TCD649 and a svr-2000 can anyone help thanks!!


Sony SVR-2000 image download link included in this comment

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202

It's the latest version of the S1 SA software (3.0.whatever)

You should download the .iso for the MFS Live v1.4 cd and burn yourself a copy to use to restore that image.

http://www.mfslive.org/download.htm

It's a good cd to have handy for Tivo wrangling in general.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> I sent you a PM with a link to a factory 649 image (WinMFS format).
> 
> There's a link somewhere in the "Need an image?" thread to an SVR-2000 image. I think it's in MFS Tools format.


I just answered Admdata and pointed out that the comment with the link is here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202

If that 649 image is not of an Instant Cake cd, I'd appreciate an email or pm of where to get it as well.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

unitron said:


> If that 649 image is not of an Instant Cake cd, I'd appreciate an email or pm of where to get it as well.


PM sent.


----------



## danbandanna (Jul 25, 2011)

ggieseke said:


> I sent you a PM with a link to a factory 649 image (WinMFS format).
> 
> There's a link somewhere in the "Need an image?" thread to an SVR-2000 image. I think it's in MFS Tools format.


Could I get a copy of the tdc649080 image also, thanks in advance


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

danbandanna said:


> Could I get a copy of the tdc649080 image also, thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

I just inherited a nice series 2 dt unit (tcd614080) but the hard drive is quiet. I tried freezing it and I opened it up but no joy. I have another drive that spins when connected nut I need an image to put it all together.

I'm new to the community so I don't have enough posts to PM or email. Can someone out there help me?
Thanx,


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mauly said:


> I just inherited a nice series 2 dt unit (tcd614080) but the hard drive is quiet. I tried freezing it and I opened it up but no joy. I have another drive that spins when connected nut I need an image to put it all together.
> 
> I'm new to the community so I don't have enough posts to PM or email. Can someone out there help me?
> Thanx,


Your other post, now disappeared, looks like quote spam, but assuming you're on the level, go look at this page

http://www.tivopedia.com/model-tivo-tcd649080.php

and this page

http://www.tivopedia.com/model-tivo-tcd649180.php

and tell us if your TiVo looks like those units.

If it does, take a closer look at the sticker on the back of your unit.

Use a magnifying glass if necessary.

See if you need to correct the model number you gave us.

(it'll still start with TCD)

Also, the drive that was in the TiVo when you got the TiVo, what is the brand and model number on the sticker on the top of the drive itself?

What about the brand and model number of the other drive you mention?

When you say "I tried freezing it and I opened it up...", do you mean you put the drive itself into the freezer, and then took it out and, using little Tork bits, took the top off of the drive itself, exposing the insides to the outside world?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

unitron said:


> When you say "I tried freezing it and I opened it up...", do you mean you put the drive itself into the freezer, and then took it out and, using little Tork bits, took the top off of the drive itself, exposing the insides to the outside world?


Yes, I wondered about that, too. Freezing a drive can sometimes let you get precious data off it before its last gasp, but opening a drive is a real act of desperation. If that's what he meant, that drive is now a paperweight or maybe a desktop conversation piece.


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanx Unitron. I'm sorry I screwed up the model number. It is in fact TCD649080 and it looks just like the 1st link you sent me. 
The drive is a WD Cavier WD800BB. I proposed replaciing it with a WD Cavier WD400BB. I know it's small but I have the drive, I know it works good and I don't want to put out a lot of money till I know if there is anything else wrong with this TIVo.
I did put the drive in a ziplock bag and put it in the freezer. Sounds crazy but there are a ton of responses on the Internet suggesting this approach. I then decided the drive is trash and opened it to see if I could somehow get it to work long enough to recover the image.
BTW this will be my 3rd TIVO. I was a very early adopter with a 40hr Sony Series 1TIVO 11 yrs ago. It still works good and I added Ethernet. I recently bought a Premiere XL. 
Not sure what "quote spam" is. If I remember right my post had to do with getting a replacement remote for my series 1.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mauly said:


> Thanx Unitron. I'm sorry I screwed up the model number. It is in fact TCD649080 and it looks just like the 1st link you sent me.
> The drive is a WD Cavier WD800BB. I proposed replaciing it with a WD Cavier WD400BB. I know it's small but I have the drive, I know it works good and I don't want to put out a lot of money till I know if there is anything else wrong with this TIVo.
> I did put the drive in a ziplock bag and put it in the freezer. Sounds crazy but there are a ton of responses on the Internet suggesting this approach. I then decided the drive is trash and opened it to see if I could somehow get it to work long enough to recover the image.
> BTW this will be my 3rd TIVO. I was a very early adopter with a 40hr Sony Series 1TIVO 11 yrs ago. It still works good and I added Ethernet. I recently bought a Premiere XL.
> Not sure what "quote spam" is. If I remember right my post had to do with getting a replacement remote for my series 1.


That quote spam thing was completely a mistake on my part, not worth explaining except I got stuff confused with other stuff and you are totally innocent and I most humbly apologize.

I wish you'd posted first about this machine before taking drastic measures.

I can hook you up with an image, but you'll have to have a drive at least as big as the original 80Gb drive onto which to restore it. That's just the way it is with TiVos.

Let's see what we can do short of me shipping you a drive to try.

When you first got the Series 2 Dual Tuner unit, I assume you connected it to a television and plugged in the power cord of the TiVo.

What happened?


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

I attached it to my TVand plugged it in. The red LED came on then after a short period the red went out and the green came on. The TV screen I believe said said 'Welcome Starting up' or 'Loading' something to that effect. The same screen was on for 20 minutes and I then unplugged it. I tried this same experiment several times.
I then opened the cover and inspected the unit. Fan works good. Not much dust. 
But drive is not spinning. No noise or vibration at all. I puit my ear against the cover and plugged the unit in. Silence.
No swollen power supply capacitors (I read about that in other posts). So I unplugged the power connector from the drive and measured the voltage 5v and 11.8v. (I understand the 12v output is OK as low as 11.5). I plugged the cable into the drive and carefully measured the voltages (under load). Still 5v and 11.5v.
I also removed the data cable and power up the unit (I read somewhere the command bus can keep the drive from spinning. No dice.
I plugged in my other 40G drive (just the power cable) and it spins up nicely.
I also carefully removed the control board from the drive and inspected it. 
So that's what I'm down to. Anything else I should try? And Thanx again


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Your other post is about slide remotes and bluetooth dongles.

Neither of those applies to an S1.

Since your S1 is a Sony, you can use a universal remote on it without it trying to control the other TiVos in the house because they use the same remote codes as the S1 Philips models.

If you have a Sony VCR in the same room there might be a conflict.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mauly said:


> I attached it to my TVand plugged it in. The red LED came on then after a short period the red went out and the green came on. The TV screen I believe said said 'Welcome Starting up' or 'Loading' something to that effect. The same screen was on for 20 minutes and I then unplugged it. I tried this same experiment several times.
> I then opened the cover and inspected the unit. Fan works good. Not much dust.
> But drive is not spinning. No noise or vibration at all. I puit my ear against the cover and plugged the unit in. Silence.
> No swollen power supply capacitors (I read about that in other posts). So I unplugged the power connector from the drive and measured the voltage 5v and 11.8v. (I understand the 12v output is OK as low as 11.5). I plugged the cable into the drive and carefully measured the voltages (under load). Still 5v and 11.5v.
> ...


If it never gets beyond the first screen, that means it's not able, for whatever reason, to communicate with the drive.

I would suggest loading a single tuner 40 hour image on that 40GB drive just to see if you can get anywhere at all, but those units used Maxtor drives which had slightly higher LBA numbers than other brands, which means those images won't fit on a WD 40GB drive either.

Let's assume for the sake of discussion that everything else on that S2 DT works fine and all it needs is a drive (with the right software on it).

What would you do with it and how much money would you want to put into it?

When you opened the 80GB drive, where was the arm with the heads positioned? Near the center of rotation of the platters?

Have you put the cover back on?

Did you power up the drive while the cover was off?


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

You ask a good question. Both my TIVOs are lifetime service and I'm pretty sure this s2 is not so I probably won't do mush with it. Maybe give it to a friend. Right now I'm just stuck in the "see if you can fix it and learn about TIVO's inerworkings in the process". 
I opened the drive carefully and in as clean an environment I could. It was only opened for 10-15 seconds tops. I checked to see if it would spin and it seems does. The disk looks clean - no mars or scratches. The arm was in the rest position off the disk. I connected the power cable and plugged the unit in. Nothing noticable so I put the cover back on.
Probably the drive control board but my other drive has a different control board - larger with holes in the wrong place.
Where the drive control board makes electrical conact with the disk motor there are, I believe, 3 contacts. Can I measure voltage there?


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

Your absolutely right. I posted about the side remote.
I finally gave up on that and unplugged the dongle. I might have an bluetooth conflict with my cordless phones, laptop, smart phone....whatever. The remote worked so poorly I just use it as a non-slide remote.
Re my S1, I bought a used remote on eBay that the seller misrepresented as 'good condition'. So for a while I had 2 poorly working remotes. I just bought another used one that is in good condition. Hopefully this will last as long as the 1st did (11 yrs).
I looked into the Harmon remotes but about 30% of the people that bought them had complaints - weak IR, premature death, poor service, intermittent working....


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

BTW, I don't think I'd have an issue with remote conflicting as one TIVO's in Florida and one's in Rhode Island.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mauly said:


> BTW, I don't think I'd have an issue with remote conflicting as one TIVO's in Florida and one's in Rhode Island.


Okay, now I'm completely confused.

On the back of that S2 DT there's a sticker and on that sticker is the Tivo Service Number.

You can contact TiVo support and give them that number and they can tell you the account status, it'll either be 5roduct Lifetime Service or something else.

Of the 3 TiVos under discussion, which is in RI and which is in FLA, and where are you, and are you going to be there for at least a few weeks?

When you say you took the cover off of the drive and checked to see if it would spin, do you mean you physically turned the platter assembly with your finger or something on the hub in the center?

I assume you knew not to touch the shiny shiny part of the top platter.

When we get through here you should have more than enough posts to be able to email and PM.

You don't want to swap controller boards from on drive to the other.

That's only for cases where you have the* exact* same board from the exact same model drive (and they make minor changes to those boards all the time). And even then it might not work.

Do you have any reason to suspect that the previous owner may have opened up the TiVo at any time?


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. I'm in RI with my S4 and the broken S2 and I'll be here till May. I will call TIVO and ask about lifetime - Thanx. I was hopen to get this drive spinning and then just check the screen. The guy that gave this to me is not so handy so, no, he didn't open it up. I carefully nuged the drive hub with a small screwdriver and it turned easy and quietly. Did not touch the platter or heads.
Thank you for your patience with me - this is great.


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

If I find another larger drive can I use any good quality IDE/ATA drive? Newegg had a refurbished WD 'AV' drive 160GB for $41 free shipping. It's currently out of stock but I asked to be notified when it's back in stock.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Mauly said:


> If I find another larger drive can I use any good quality IDE/ATA drive? Newegg had a refurbished WD 'AV' drive 160GB for $41 free shipping. It's currently out of stock but I asked to be notified when it's back in stock.


Pretty much, as long as it is equal to or larger than the original drive size. You can also use a SATA drive with a known working adapter. That might be a cheaper route if you have a SATA drive lying around to try. Check out the thread here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mauly said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I'm in RI with my S4 and the broken S2 and I'll be here till May. I will call TIVO and ask about lifetime - Thanx. I was hopen to get this drive spinning and then just check the screen. The guy that gave this to me is not so handy so, no, he didn't open it up. I carefully nuged the drive hub with a small screwdriver and it turned easy and quietly. Did not touch the platter or heads.
> Thank you for your patience with me - this is great.


So you're up north for the winter and going south for the summer?

Ever consider doing it the other way around?

Go ahead and download both images linked here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8706933#post8706933

You'll get a lot more GB/$ with a SATA drive, even after adding $5 to $10 for a JMicron chipset based adapter.

Although if you're close enough, you might grab this

http://providence.craigslist.org/sys/2817914273.html


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

Well that's the plan eventually. I just bought the Fla house and it's a fixer-upper but the wife can't take any time off till school lets out. So in may we're going to put in a month of sweat equity. In another year we should be able to semi-retire and become sun birds.
So back to TIVO, I actually I have a large SATA drive I'm not using, I believe it's 320G. If I put this 649080 image on it does that mean I can only use 80G? Also, what's the difference between these 2 images. Am I right in assuming there're the same but restored differently?
It sounds like the Jmicron adapter is the one to use?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mauly said:


> Well that's the plan eventually. I just bought the Fla house and it's a fixer-upper but the wife can't take any time off till school lets out. So in may we're going to put in a month of sweat equity. In another year we should be able to semi-retire and become sun birds.
> So back to TIVO, I actually I have a large SATA drive I'm not using, I believe it's 320G. If I put this 649080 image on it does that mean I can only use 80G? Also, what's the difference between these 2 images. Am I right in assuming there're the same but restored differently?
> It sounds like the Jmicron adapter is the one to use?


The one that ends in .bak is for restoring with the MFS Live cd v1.4, a copy of which you should have anyway, even if you don't own a TiVo.

The one that ends in .tbk is for restoring with WinMFS.

When you restore it will go on as the 80GB image, with 2 MFS pairs.

Then you can expand by adding another MFS pair.

Go to mfslive.org and read, read, read.

You can order the adapter from TCF sponsor weaknees if you can't find one locally,

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-sata-to-ide-adapter.php

(don't bother with the cable they mention)

or wowparts or nsioutlet.com, which is wowparts under a different name.

http://www.nsioutlet.com/store/products/021304-01050.html

An adapter with a Marvell chipset (which is the only one that works on S1s) will also work, but they're usually pricier.

The Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE SATA to IDE Adapter is probably the cheapest of those.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119257

If you use the MFS Live cd, *do* use the -p option to give it the S2 and newer "optimized" partition layout.

(but avoid it like the plague on S1s)

Don't bother with the -z option.

If you're going onto a 320GB drive, use -s 160

If using WinMFS, plug 160 into the swap size box.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Mauly said:


> Well that's the plan eventually. I just bought the Fla house and it's a fixer-upper but the wife can't take any time off till school lets out. So in may we're going to put in a month of sweat equity. In another year we should be able to semi-retire and become sun birds.
> So back to TIVO, I actually I have a large SATA drive I'm not using, I believe it's 320G. If I put this 649080 image on it does that mean I can only use 80G? Also, what's the difference between these 2 images. Am I right in assuming there're the same but restored differently?
> It sounds like the Jmicron adapter is the one to use?


As Unitron mentioned, you can do a simple expand operaion to be able to use the whole 320GB drive. In fact, if you use WinMFS it asks you at the end of the imaging if you want to expend and then does so automatically. As for the adapters, I can vouch for the fact that the "wowparts" one works in the S2DT box. It's also about the cheapest one I've found.


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you guys. I had no idea there were such great resources out there....and knowledgable, helpful people like you. I ordered the adapter and downloaded the images and WinMFS. I think I'm on my way.


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

Next I'd like to expand my Sony S1 SVR2000. It still has the origional 30G drive. Is there an image available for that unit? I get that it must be ATA drive. Any limitations in size?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mauly said:


> Next I'd like to expand my Sony S1 SVR2000. It still has the origional 30G drive. Is there an image available for that unit? I get that it must be ATA drive. Any limitations in size?


An S1 can use one or two drives, since it has an IDE/PATA controller.

I think the largest PATA drive ever made was 750GB, and there were some 640GBs made as well, but anything over 500GB is going to be almost impossible to find and hideously expensive.

You can use one or two, your choice, SATA drives in an S1, up to 1TB in size, which means a maximum of 2 x 1TB, but each will need a Marvell chipset-based adapter.

If you use 2 drives the 40 pin, 40 conductor data cable and the power cable are already configured for 2 drives, but you'll need another mounting bracket.

You cannot use a Western Digital Caviar Blue, SATA or PATA, in an S1.

I do not know why, but S1s are finicky.

Also, you can use 1 Seagate ST3160815A by itself or with another model drive in an S1, but you cannot use 2 of them together.

Don't know the reason for that, either, but I learned the hard way that it is true.

Find the thread that says something about "image, don't PM me", find post #14 or thereabouts, there's a link to a Sony 2000 image.

Download it and put it somewhere safe.

Go back to mfslive.org and download the zip of the iso of the MFS Live cd v1.4

It's the latest version of what used to be known as MFS Tools, and it's a handy cd to have even if you don't have a TiVo.

If this link still works

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/downloads/BOOTCD/ptvlba48-4.04.iso.zip

download and burn that image as well.

The only thing you'll need that disc for is a utility called copykern that will patch the Series 1 kernel to make it LBA48 aware so that it can work with drives bigger than 137GB

When you get ready to actually mess with that Sony, start a new thread in the Help forum, and I'll walk you through it, including explaining about mounting the cd drive in order to use copykern and about how S1s "lock" hard drives and how you should not use qunlock on anything except an original Quantum TiVo drive, you should use diskutil for everything else.

Also, you might have a larger than 30GB drive in that S1 with only a 30GB image on it, as I think some later runs used what drives were available at the time.

I bought a Sony 2000 3rd hand and it had a 60GB Maxtor with the 30GB image on it.

Maxtor bought up Quantum about that time and may have filled a standing order with newer stock.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Mauly said:


> Next I'd like to expand my Sony S1 SVR2000. It still has the origional 30G drive. Is there an image available for that unit? I get that it must be ATA drive. Any limitations in size?





unitron said:


> Find the thread that says something about "image, don't PM me", find post #14 or thereabouts, there's a link to a Sony 2000 image.


I thought I read somewhere here that the Philips and Sony S1s all used the same software. I know you have the Philips images already patched for LBA48.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> I thought I read somewhere here that the Philips and Sony S1s all used the same software. I know you have the Philips images already patched for LBA48.


It's "almost" the same.

If you load the Sony image on a Philips, you have to use the Sony remote, and vice versa, and the Sony has blue backgrounds where the Philips has green and I'm sure there are some other differences of which I'm unaware and I don't trust those differences not to come back and bite you somewhere down the road.

If I can get more people to use an invite from me to set up a free dropbox account so I (and they) can get more free space, I'll doctor the Sony image with copykern and store it there, along with an MFS Live version of the HD XL image.


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmmmm, if I put the Phillips image on my Sony it sounds like it will accomodate the standard peanut remote. That might be the answer to my remote woes. Is that right?


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

Another question if I may. I notice there is a coin-cell on my S2 motherboard (is that the right term?). In a PC the coin-cell maintains the clock and the bios settings. Maybe I'm dating myself here and newer computers us non-violatile memory for the latter. But in a PC if the cell goes dead the bios info can be entered manually. How is the drive characteristics entered into TIVO bios?
I seem to remember reading that SATA drives have that info on-board.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mauly said:


> Hmmmm, if I put the Phillips image on my Sony it sounds like it will accomodate the standard peanut remote. That might be the answer to my remote woes. Is that right?


I think I remember trying it both ways, Sony image on Philips box, Philips image on Sony box, but I can't swear to it, in any case it was just an experiment and I didn't run it for any length of time, don't remember connecting to the mothership for a guide data update (at which point the conflict between the TiVo Service Number and the software may or may not cause problems) and I sure don't know enough about the proprietary hardware and software involved to offer any assurances that it won't cause problems later.

Both my S1s are "down" at the moment, so if someone wants to send me a bunch of spare hard drives I could play around with it...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mauly said:


> Another question if I may. I notice there is a coin-cell on my S2 motherboard (is that the right term?). In a PC the coin-cell maintains the clock and the bios settings. Maybe I'm dating myself here and newer computers us non-violatile memory for the latter. But in a PC if the cell goes dead the bios info can be entered manually. How is the drive characteristics entered into TIVO bios?
> I seem to remember reading that SATA drives have that info on-board.


That battery is a 2032, same one as lots of PC motherboards use these days, but I don't think it does much of anything for the TiVo except keep the clock running if the power goes out. Probably time for new one after 10 or so years, though, if for no other reason than to keep the old one from leaking acid.

Practically everything a PC gives you a choice about in BIOS setup has already been decided on and for the TiVo, and is hardwired or burned into the PROM, and stays the same at every reboot.

Remember, the TiVo is an appliance that has some computerish parts, but it's not really a computer.

Several years ago there were electronic musical keyboards with floppy disk drives for saving and loading some stuff, but that didn't mean you could use them for a spreadsheet, a powerpoint presentation, or web surfing.

When the TiVo boots, it's hard coded to go to the first sector on the drive, which is to say to ask the controller board on the drive itself to give out the info at that location, and after that what starts at which LBA number on the drive is stored on the drive.


----------



## sodapopinsky (Jul 1, 2012)

Could I get a copy of the tdc649080 image also? I've hit the dreaded Clear and Delete Everything lockup. Thanks!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sodapopinsky said:


> Could I get a copy of the tdc649080 image also? I've hit the dreaded Clear and Delete Everything lockup. Thanks!


I had them up on SendSpace but they aged off due to lack of activity.

I'll start uploading them to Dropbox and you should be able to access them later tonight.

In the meantime, if you don't have a Dropbox account yourself, I can have them send you an invite to sign up for a free one, and that'll give both of us more free space.

You'll probably have to install it on your computer, but after that you can ignore it and it won't hurt anything and they don't spam you.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

EDIT:

Got a little turned around trying to do more than one thing at a time, and put a link for single tuner images in this thead instead of where I should have, but I'm going to leave it as well as placing it elsewhere.
_____________________________________________________

Since Dropbox doesn't expire from lack of activity the way SendSpace does, here's a new location for TCD540040 images.

They need at least the slightly fatter than Seagate or Western Digital LBA number of the original Maxtor 40Gb drive.

MFS Live version

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.bak

WinMFS version

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/540_GSet.tbk


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

sodapopinsky said:


> Could I get a copy of the tdc649080 image also? I've hit the dreaded Clear and Delete Everything lockup. Thanks!


I sent you a PM with a link to a virgin image for an S2DT.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

For future reference, go here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9160125#post9160125

for S2 Dual Tuner images.


----------



## rjm1965 (Aug 23, 2012)

I also need the image for my Tivo TCD649080. The hard disk failed and is clicking, so I'm unable to use other recovery options. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rjm1965 said:


> I also need the image for my Tivo TCD649080. The hard disk failed and is clicking, so I'm unable to use other recovery options. Thanks!


PM sent. It's a WinMFS image.


----------

